
You Are Being Exploited by the Opaque, Algorithm-Driven Economy - kawera
https://www.fastcompany.com/40447841/you-are-being-exploited-by-the-opaque-algorithm-driven-economy
======
app4soft
Back to the... 1984

~~~
app4soft
(for moderators: delete this comment, its posted in wrong place)

